# Possible food allergy?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suspect chicken is the issue - it is pretty high on the ingredients list. Two of my goldens had issues with chicken and I put them on Orijen Region Red - no chicken, no corn, no wheat - no more problems!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> I would suspect chicken is the issue - it is pretty high on the ingredients list. Two of my goldens had issues with chicken and I put them on Orijen Region Red - no chicken, no corn, no wheat - no more problems!!


Were their allergies skin related too?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Chicken was my first thought too. But there are a lot of meat types in the ingredients and any one of them could be the cause. I would switch her to a limited ingredient food, something with one meat protein type and one grain type and see if you can pinpoint the cause. Probably eliminate chicken first and see if that makes a difference, but keep in mind it can take several weeks to see any change.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Chicken was my first thought too. But there are a lot of meat types in the ingredients and any one of them could be the cause. I would switch her to a limited ingredient food, something with one meat protein type and one grain type and see if you can pinpoint the cause. Probably eliminate chicken first and see if that makes a difference, but keep in mind it can take several weeks to see any change.


I'm hoping if I change it while she's on the Simplicef, I can nip it in the bud. I think I'm going to switch to a Lamb & Rice and see if I can see a change. This means I'm going to have to take her off of LBP food. I hope that's okay.

I had no idea food allergies could cause symptoms like these. These sores are horrible, and they're all over her. Poor girl.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had Maggie on duck and sweet potatoe Fromm and in August I took my son to pick up some food and he like the looks of the bag of the Fromm chicken with the orange and black bag. Well, Maggie started itching and scratching and biting the hair on her rear end(the longer feather wispy hairs), along with her tail hair. It looked like a three year old who got a hold of a pair of scissors and did a botched up hair cut on herself. Now she is back on duck and sweet potatoe and seems to be doing better. I even thought at one point a bug or flea or something. I scoured her, brushed her daily and gave her a bath. Never did find and bugs or scabs or skin irritations, but the scratching and biting did make me get to the point of spraying her with bitter apple. But now we are waiting for the hair to grow back and to de-sensitize her from itching and biting herself. You are in my thougts.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I have had Maggie on duck and sweet potatoe Fromm and in August I took my son to pick up some food and he like the looks of the bag of the Fromm chicken with the orange and black bag. Well, Maggie started itching and scratching and biting the hair on her rear end(the longer feather wispy hairs), along with her tail hair. It looked like a three year old who got a hold of a pair of scissors and did a botched up hair cut on herself. Now she is back on duck and sweet potatoe and seems to be doing better. I even thought at one point a bug or flea or something. I scoured her, brushed her daily and gave her a bath. Never did find and bugs or scabs or skin irritations, but the scratching and biting did make me get to the point of spraying her with bitter apple. But now we are waiting for the hair to grow back and to de-sensitize her from itching and biting herself. You are in my thougts.


I think this is what I'm going to try first, since Lamb actually came up a couple of times when I was searching for allergens.

First Pano... and now this. :doh:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just wanted to check in and see how Molly is doing. Has the new food helped at all??


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno why your vet thinks it's food allergies when Simplicef cleared it up. An allergy can cause enough skin damage to make a staph infection possible, but a persistent staph infection by itself doesn't necessarily mean allergies.

Personally, I'd be pushing for a longer course of antibiotics before worrying too much about food allergies. They're only the cause of about 10% of skin allergies in dogs.


----------

